# Stratego



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Fullblood buck kid. Sire is Capriole's Valor *EN*. Dam is Shotgun Sugar out of Capriole's Montego *EN*. 

I think he's a pretty cool little dude.  Anxious to watch him grow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks like he is already full of himself!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

yep looks like he was born with attitude


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

And most importantly - he has beautiful long full ears!!  (okay, maybe not *most* important - but I consider them a key feature!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah he's pretty full of himself.  Oh and yes, the ears on Boers are the most import thing about them. LOL If a goat has long ears, it must be a good goat.  I just love long ears.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Studmuffin.  I love the pattern on his neck.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

What a cutie pie! Is he a keeper?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  Probably not. I like the colored ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is a looker. 

Man Victoria, it is so hard to refuse any of those traditional's of yours, they are gorgeous. But like you, I need color, you are making it so hard on me, LOL. :hammer::laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aw, thanks Pam. Sure wish he was a paint.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:-D;-)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

A couple new pics.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice looking buck!!! I love the uneven capes they are my favorite!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He looks to be growing well


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

3 weeks old now.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

getting nice and stocky looking


----------



## AKboers (Apr 5, 2013)

Sure is photogenic, Really like him!


----------

